# Confused with headhunting



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello!

I am coming to Singapore on September and looking for a job overseas.
My boyfriend has been already there for few months, having good job. I will stay at his place so and have S-pore ph number. That is all set. 
I want to find job by myself and do not want to ask him for a help. And I have been sending my CVs via jobstreet (had singned up) and careerjet. Unfortunatelly as long as I am in Poland, companies don't accept me...
However I am very concerned about one thing - is it true that if I have already sent at least one CV to headhunting company (capita) not knowing the real company I am applying to, that particular company could not hire me if I send my CV directly to them? I have already sent so many CVs to so many headhunting companies and I am affraid that it may be more difficult to find job just by my self (without hunting company).
I would like to come on September for 3 weeks and go for so many intervies as possible and then fly back to Poland and there wait for responses. I know that it takes long time to get employment pass and I do not want to waste it... I am not sure if am doing right... but I am very affraid of leaving my job at Poland while not having job at Singapore...


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

> However I am very concerned about one thing - is it true that if I have already sent at least one CV to headhunting company (capita) not knowing the real company I am applying to, that particular company could not hire me if I send my CV directly to them




Not necessarily. In the first place, these companies usually have their own online job portal where everyone can just submit/upload their CVs. Since you do not know in the first place which employer the headhunter will endorse you for, you don't have to worry about the company not hiring you just because you already sent a CV to their headhunter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for calming me down! 
Do you think sending cvs overseas has any sense? Is is better to send cvs directly to the particular company or to headhunters?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Depending on the industry, seniority, speciality you may want to refrain from headhunters/agencies just dishing out your CV without you where they are being sent to. 

I am in banking and would not want any headhunter send my CV to anybody WITHOUT MY CONSENT !

Remember, Singapore is small and you don't really want that everybody in the same industry knows that you are looking for a job. 

Admittingly, that is a bit different if you don't know anybody here and you apply from abroad....

however, several headhunters send your CV to the same company also does not look very good and paints the picture that you are desperately looking for a job.....
(which even if you do.....there is no need to make that clear to others )

good luck !


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

i did the same thing when i was still overseas before coming to SG. I sent my CV to online job portals and recruitment agencies and I jst indicated which dates I will be in SG so they can arrange my interviews when I arrive. if they see that u r suitable for the job,they'll call u overseas and arrange interview when ur available. i understand that u dnt want to take risk of letting go ur Poland job and take another risk of coming here without a job. but u wud have to take the big risk though. jst have ur savings as back up but keep ur hopes up


----------

